# NCEES pencil: To frame, or not to frame?



## absolutcq20v (Jun 4, 2012)

My dog (study buddy) chewed up my pencil after my first and only sitting for the exam (MD in MD).

I think having it mounted beneath my certificate in the office would make for some entertainment.

"Was the exam tough?" 'Naa, just bring something to snack on.' &lt;points to pencil&gt;


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 4, 2012)

That's awesome. Definitely frame it! I plan to frame both my FE and PE pencil along with their respective certificates...or maybe frame both with the PE cert. I haven't decided yet. I've got a blue and black NCEES pencil.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2012)

the ncees pencils are some of my favorite pencils to use at work.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Jun 4, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> the ncees pencils are some of my favorite pencils to use at work.


Dare I ask, how many do you have?...all from sitting for exams??

I no longer have my my EIT pencil from when I took it back in '03.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2012)

^just 2. one from the FE and one from the PE. I just refill with my own lead and use a separate eraser.


----------



## strebe (Sep 22, 2012)

When I sat for my PE in April I asked the proctor for extra pencils and she gave me like 10 of them. It was fantastic! I plant to put a couple in my frame.

One problem, the Illinois certificate is 5x6.75"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a very small PE-ness.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 17, 2013)

I like this idea. Where could I get this done, I'm assuming Michaels would do custom framing? I still have all 3 of mine, choked my first time on the PE.


----------

